# Lyft accident. Help!!



## DrivingUberPax (Apr 25, 2018)

On march 30th i was rear ended by some kid while coming off of the express way. I was online under lyft & did have a pax in the car. Because no one was injured i didn't contact lyft (i honestly didn't know i was supposed to). I went thru the guys insurance & found out he only had a $5000 liability limit & for whatever reason i was told i would have to go thru my insurance company. When i went thru my insurance, i was then told my my insurance company that since i had a pax at thd time of the accident, i needed to contact lyft. I then did that & in turn as per "protocol" my account was put on hold & a claim was made. Within a week an adjuster came out & assessed the damage. Gave me an estimate of roughly $2700. Sn: i forgot to mention i was originally given an estimate of around $3300 from the collision place that the kids insurance company recommended. Lyft has a $2500 deductible so a check was issued to myself & the repair place for $200 & some change. My insurance also sent a check made out to just myself for $1500. I apologize for this being so lengthy but i am extremely confused & need help from someone that has actually been thru this while driving for lyft. First, why did my insurance send me a check for $1500? How do i know when to take my car to the collision place? How do i get a rental or am i even covered for that? Who's responsible for the remaining $2500 balance that is left once the car is put in the shop? Was the $1500 my insurance sent me supposed to go to that? Do i get in contact with the collision place that's going to fix the car? If so, why? Any advice or help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Aerodrifting (Aug 13, 2017)

If you were rear ended and the other driver was at fault, Wouldn't his insurance take care of everything? The estimate was 2700 according to you and he has a 5000 liability limit (which is the state minimum I believe), Last time I checked 5000 > 2700, So I don't see a problem here.

Unless you got greedy somehow and planned to double dip thinking you can make claim to multiple insurance companies (which doesn't work btw), Why even bother notifying your own insurance company and Lyft? And yes, Lyft's insurance has a notorious 2500 deductible, Unless it's a total accident you are screwed.

Regarding the check your insurance company sent you, Better start reading the fine print in that mail quick. Money doesn't fall from the sky, Worst scenario they dropped you from the policy and refunded you whatever amount that is left on your policy if you paid the entire year already.


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

I also don't understand. The damage was less than $5k and his liability is $5k. He was at fault and his insurance company needs to pay.

How is it possible to have only $5k in liability anyway?

Even if your damage were more than $5k you would sue him for the remainder. But since we aren't even going there this should be a clean case of his insurance paying for your repairs.

To answer your question - and I don't know the details of everything - your insurance likely sent you a check to cover the difference between the Lyft deductible and your personal deductible. Is your personal deductible $1000 perchance? I don't think this is a cancel/refund case because the odds of the prorated refund being exactly $1500 is nil.

Anyway it sounds like his insurance company tricked you and skirted out of paying.


----------



## DrivingUberPax (Apr 25, 2018)

Aerodrifting said:


> If you were rear ended and the other driver was at fault, Wouldn't his insurance take care of everything? The estimate was 2700 according to you and he has a 5000 liability limit (which is the state minimum I believe), Last time I checked 5000 > 2700, So I don't see a problem here.
> 
> Unless you got greedy somehow and planned to double dip thinking you can make claim to multiple insurance companies (which doesn't work btw), Why even bother notifying your own insurance company and Lyft? And yes, Lyft's insurance has a notorious 2500 deductible, Unless it's a total accident you are screwed.
> 
> Regarding the check your insurance company sent you, Better start reading the fine print in that mail quick. Money doesn't fall from the sky, Worst scenario they dropped you from the policy and refunded you whatever amount that is left on your policy if you paid the entire year already.


Yes i was rear ended and he was at fault nor was i trying to double dip. I couldn't understand why his insurance company told me to contact my insurance company. My response to them was the same as your response to me. "If his coverage is $5000 & the original estimate was $3300 why do i need to contact my insurance company"? Their response was, once they took the car apart, they couldn't be sure that there wasnt internal damage & with the cost of the rental for 7 business days, it could possibly exceed $5000. That's what i was told. I DID NOT at any point want my insurance company involved because he was at fault (which he oprnly admitted) & i didn't want to get stuck with paying any portion of that bill.



henrygates said:


> I also don't understand. The damage was less than $5k and his liability is $5k. He was at fault and his insurance company needs to pay.
> 
> How is it possible to have only $5k in liability anyway?
> 
> ...


Yes, my deductible is $1000. Im thinking that i somehow got tricked as well.


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

What they told you is completely wrong. Regardless of the damage amount his insurance should have paid 100% up to the liability limit, plus rental car. IF the damage was more extensive they would still cut a check for $5k and be done, THEN your insurance company would step in and pay the balance minus your deductible, and if they were so inclined would go after the at fault party for any balance remaining (though usually they write it off), and you could sue him for whatever deductible you paid.


----------



## Aerodrifting (Aug 13, 2017)

henrygates said:


> How is it possible to have only $5k in liability anyway?
> 
> To answer your question - and I don't know the details of everything - your insurance likely sent you a check to cover the difference between the Lyft deductible and your personal deductible. Is your personal deductible $1000 perchance? I don't think this is a cancel/refund case because the odds of the prorated refund being exactly $1500 is nil.


$5000 is the state minimum liability for property damage.

Yeah you are right about his insurance covering the difference, which is quite nice of them actually.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

DrivingUberPax said:


> Yes i was rear ended and he was at fault nor was i trying to double dip. I couldn't understand why his insurance company told me to contact my insurance company. My response to them was the same as your response to me. "If his coverage is $5000 & the original estimate was $3300 why do i need to contact my insurance company"? Their response was, once they took the car apart, they couldn't be sure that there wasnt internal damage & with the cost of the rental for 7 business days, it could possibly exceed $5000. That's what i was told. I DID NOT at any point want my insurance company involved because he was at fault (which he oprnly admitted) & i didn't want to get stuck with paying any portion of that bill.
> 
> Yes, my deductible is $1000. Im thinking that i somehow got tricked as well.


His insurance has to pay upto $5,000. The possibility of it being more doesn't negate their obligation. Sounds like they are trying to scam their way out of paying.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

His insurance is responsible for "making you right" which means they pay 100% of whatever it takes to bring you back to where you were before the accident happened.

It DOES NOT MATTER what his deductible is.

It DOES NOT MATTER what your deductible is, or whether you had a pax or not. His insurance is responsible.

You, however, have a responsibility to notify Lyft, Lyft insurance, the state TNC regulator, and your insurance company, and the DMV perhaps.

Lyft will cut you off immediately bc they cannot let you drive with a damaged vehicle. You will need to get reinspected before you can drive again.

Lyft is also stupid and uncaring, they may assume you were at fault. Be prepared to prove your innocence, even if they already acknowledged it.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

DrivingUberPax ,
It may be that your insurance company is paying out to you with plans to recover from the responsible party's insurance company. Once your company has paid you, they have right of subrogation to get their money back. If that's the case, and they aren't raising any fuss over your driving for hire, (maybe you have rideshare coverage) you could ask for advice from them as to how to proceed. If you go through an agent or broker they might be able to explain the process. Bottom line, as others have posted, you should get your car fixed at no cost to you, and possibly receive a rental car and payment for lost earnings. Good luck.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Currently 12 *states* and Puerto Rico have *no*-*fault* auto *insurance* laws. Florida, Michigan, New Jersey, New York and *Pennsylvania* have verbal thresholds. The other seven *states*-Hawaii, Kansas, Kentucky, Massachusetts, Minnesota, North Dakota and Utah-use a monetary threshold. Three *states* have a "choice" *no*-*fault *law. Most ppl from or in "fault" state do not understand the "no fault" auto insurance.



ntcindetroit said:


> "choice" *no*-*fault *law


These thresholds are based on a claim's monetary value, or whether the claim involves "serious injury." But drivers in three no-fault states -- Kentucky, New Jersey, and Pennsylvania -- have the choice to "opt out" of no-fault when they first purchase their car insurance policy.

First, why did my insurance send me a check for $1500? *Ask your insurance co..*

How do i know when to take my car to the collision place?* Anytime you saved enough money from driving Lyft or other income and savings to pay for the repair's final bill, which could exceed the original estimated cost.*

How do i get a rental or am i even covered for that? *Check your own or Lyft's insurance.*

Who's responsible for the remaining $2500 balance that is left once the car is put in the shop? *You are responsible to pay the "final" bill from the shop or loss your car.*

Was the $1500 my insurance sent me supposed to go to that? *Most likely.*

Do i get in contact with the collision place that's going to fix the car? If so, why? Any advice or help would be greatly appreciated. *Shop around for a place that willing to do the job for less if you can't afford the deductible. Find bodyshop student(s) or do the repair yourself.*


----------



## DrivingUberPax (Apr 25, 2018)

ntcindetroit said:


> Currently 12 *states* and Puerto Rico have *no*-*fault* auto *insurance* laws. Florida, Michigan, New Jersey, New York and *Pennsylvania* have verbal thresholds. The other seven *states*-Hawaii, Kansas, Kentucky, Massachusetts, Minnesota, North Dakota and Utah-use a monetary threshold. Three *states* have a "choice" *no*-*fault *law. Most ppl from or in "fault" state do not understand the "no fault" auto insurance.
> 
> These thresholds are based on a claim's monetary value, or whether the claim involves "serious injury." But drivers in three no-fault states -- Kentucky, New Jersey, and Pennsylvania -- have the choice to "opt out" of no-fault when they first purchase their car insurance policy.
> 
> ...


This is by far been the most direct & understandable response i have recieved about this situation. Thank you so much.


----------

